# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  مشکل من با مدیر در کلاس های اجباری زبان:|

## GUST

سلام
من نمیدونم چطوری این مدیر و ناظم رو متقاعد کنم
کلاس های زبان اونم خارج وقت مدرسه اونم به مدت 3 ساعت وقتی که بازدهی اش برای من 0 هست
من کلا زبان رو انگلیسی به انگلیسی یاد گرفتم و فولم حتی آزمون اخیر کانون بدون لای باز کردن کتاب 80 درصد زدم  :Yahoo (21):  
اما اینا میگن باید بیای کلاس ها مونو ! این با عث میشه کل روز 4 شنبم حیف بشه ! بدون 10 دقیقه مطالعه 
چیکارشون کنم که دست از سرم بردارن!؟ و بزارن که کلاس های بی فایدشون رو نرم ؟ مدرسه غیر انتفاعیه

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> سلام
> من نمیدونم چطوری این مدیر و ناظم رو متقاعد کنم
> کلاس های زبان اونم خارج وقت مدرسه اونم به مدت 3 ساعت وقتی که بازدهی اش برای من 0 هست
> من کلا زبان رو انگلیسی به انگلیسی یاد گرفتم و فولم حتی آزمون اخیر کانون بدون لای باز کردن کتاب 80 درصد زدم  
> اما اینا میگن باید بیای کلاس ها مونو ! این با عث میشه کل روز 4 شنبم حیف بشه ! بدون 10 دقیقه مطالعه 
> چیکارشون کنم که دست از سرم بردارن!؟ و بزارن که کلاس های بی فایدشون رو نرم ؟ مدرسه غیر انتفاعیه


یعنی براتون کلاس خارج از مدرسه و فوق برنامه گذاشتن یا جایگزین کردن ؟؟
اگه کلاس فوق برنامه هست که خب خیلی راحته ! بهشون رک بگو نمیخوام کلاساتون رو بیام ! خیلی پررو بازی هم در اوردن بگو میرم اداره آموزش پرورش شکایت میکنم ببینم شما به چه حقّی کلاس فوق برنامه رو اجباری کردید !!

----------


## GUST

> یعنی براتون کلاس خارج از مدرسه و فوق برنامه گذاشتن یا جایگزین کردن ؟؟
> اگه کلاس فوق برنامه هست که خب خیلی راحته ! بهشون رک بگو نمیخوام کلاساتون رو بیام ! خیلی پررو بازی هم در اوردن بگو میرم اداره آموزش پرورش شکایت میکنم ببینم شما به چه حقّی کلاس فوق برنامه رو اجباری کردید !!


فوق برنامه نیس کلاس درسیه !

----------


## GUST

وقت صبح معلم نداشت منتقل کردن بعد از ‌ظهر

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> فوق برنامه نیس کلاس درسیه !


آها خب الان قضیه فرق میکنه !کلاس درسی رو باید حتما بری !
ولی فک کنم اجازه ندارن شیفت بعد از ظهر بذارن !

----------


## GUST

> آها خب الان قضیه فرق میکنه !کلاس درسی رو باید حتما بری !
> ولی فک کنم اجازه ندارن شیفت بعد از ظهر بذارن !


چه کنم؟ روز چهارشنبه ام کلا می پره

----------


## کتی ملیح

> وقت صبح معلم نداشت منتقل کردن بعد از ‌ظهر


خب همون حرف دوستمون رو یه جور دیگه بگو:/ بگو به چه حقی کلاس صبح رو به بعدازظهر منتقل کردین،بگو حتی اگرم دبیر نبود،این دیگه مشکل ما نیست،که برای کلاسای بعدازظهرم اجبار میکنین.بگو من همین ساعت کلاس دارم و خیلی مهمه و ازین حرفا،بگو خیلیم گرونه :Yahoo (21):  میدونم از این حرف میسوزن شاید عصبی بشنولی هیچکاردیگه ای نمیتونن بکنن،بگو مدرسه اومدن وظیفه ی منه،اما شما ساعتشو تغییر دادین و اصن نظم زندگیمو دارین بهم میریزین.. ،من پیش بودم برای یه کلاس اینکارو کردم نمیرفتم  تا که بعدش بدلیلِ دیپلمم رفتم یه مدرسه دیگه. :Yahoo (76):

----------


## GUST

> خب همون حرف دوستمون رو یه جور دیگه بگو:/ بگو به چه حقی کلاس صبح رو به بعدازظهر منتقل کردین،بگو حتی اگرم دبیر نبود،این دیگه مشکل ما نیست،که برای کلاسای بعدازظهرم اجبار میکنین.بگو من همین ساعت کلاس دارم و خیلی مهمه و ازین حرفا،بگو خیلیم گرونه میدونم از این حرف میسوزن شاید عصبی بشنولی هیچکاردیگه ای نمیتونن بکنن،بگو مدرسه اومدن وظیفه ی منه،اما شما ساعتشو تغییر دادین و اصن نظم زندگیمو دارین بهم میریزین.. ،من پیش بودم برای یه کلاس اینکارو کردم نمیرفتم  تا که بعدش بدلیلِ دیپلمم رفتم یه مدرسه دیگه.


به یه دلایلی نمیتونم زیاد با هاشون ور برم :/ یک سری فعل و انفعالاتی قبلا رخ داده ;\

----------


## کتی ملیح

> به یه دلایلی نمیتونم زیاد با هاشون ور برم :/ یک سری فعل و انفعالاتی قبلا رخ داده ;\


میگم پس 4شنبه هاتو بیخیال شو برادر  :Y (720):  :Y (569):

----------


## -Morteza-

دو تا راه داری:
1-بگی خلاف قانونه کلاس بعد از ظهر گذاشتید و شکایت کنی =>مدرستون روز 1شنبه پلمپ میشه :Yahoo (9): 
2-بری بشینی سر کلاس حرفم نزنی.چرا؟ چون زبان درس داخلیه.اگه بهت  صفر داد دانشگاه رو تو رویات بین

دومی منطقی تره...

----------


## saeedkh76

> سلام
> من نمیدونم چطوری این مدیر و ناظم رو متقاعد کنم
> کلاس های زبان اونم خارج وقت مدرسه اونم به مدت 3 ساعت وقتی که بازدهی اش برای من 0 هست
> من کلا زبان رو انگلیسی به انگلیسی یاد گرفتم و فولم حتی آزمون اخیر کانون بدون لای باز کردن کتاب 80 درصد زدم  
> اما اینا میگن باید بیای کلاس ها مونو ! این با عث میشه کل روز 4 شنبم حیف بشه ! بدون 10 دقیقه مطالعه 
> چیکارشون کنم که دست از سرم بردارن!؟ و بزارن که کلاس های بی فایدشون رو نرم ؟ مدرسه غیر انتفاعیه


والدین ببر مدرسه که بگن بچمون نمیتونه بیاد میخواد درس بخونه
یا اینکه کلاسا رو بذارین تو روازی عادی

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> به یه دلایلی نمیتونم زیاد با هاشون ور برم :/ یک سری فعل و انفعالاتی قبلا رخ داده ;\


خودمونیم قبلا گند زدی پس :Yahoo (76): 
با معلم زبانت بریز رو هم کلاس رو بپیچون !
اگه نذاشت تو هم سر کلاس هی پارازیت بنداز !هرجا دیدی اطلاعاتش کمه زایش کن ! آی حال میده !

----------


## GUST

> والدین ببر مدرسه که بگن بچمون نمیتونه بیاد میخواد درس بخونه
> یا اینکه کلاسا رو بذارین تو روازی عادی


خب اونا هم همکاری نمیکنن :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (21): |

----------


## GUST

> خودمونیم قبلا گند زدی پس
> با معلم زبانت بریز رو هم کلاس رو بپیچون !
> اگه نذاشت تو هم سر کلاس هی پارازیت بنداز !هرجا دیدی اطلاعاتش کمه زایش کن ! آی حال میده !


فارغ التحصیل بهشتی رو مگه میشه ضایع کرد !!!!؟

----------


## GUST

> خودمونیم قبلا گند زدی پس
> با معلم زبانت بریز رو هم کلاس رو بپیچون !
> اگه نذاشت تو هم سر کلاس هی پارازیت بنداز !هرجا دیدی اطلاعاتش کمه زایش کن ! آی حال میده !


مبصر مرده شور برده رو که هر روز صبح گزارش میده رو چیکار کنم

----------


## Egotist

> سلام
> من نمیدونم چطوری این مدیر و ناظم رو متقاعد کنم
> کلاس های زبان اونم خارج وقت مدرسه اونم به مدت 3 ساعت وقتی که بازدهی اش برای من 0 هست
> من کلا زبان رو انگلیسی به انگلیسی یاد گرفتم و فولم حتی آزمون اخیر کانون بدون لای باز کردن کتاب 80 درصد زدم  
> اما اینا میگن باید بیای کلاس ها مونو ! این با عث میشه کل روز 4 شنبم حیف بشه ! بدون 10 دقیقه مطالعه 
> چیکارشون کنم که دست از سرم بردارن!؟ و بزارن که کلاس های بی فایدشون رو نرم ؟ مدرسه غیر انتفاعیه


کدوم دبیرستان مشهدی؟

----------


## magicboy

تنها راهش والدینه
کادر مدرسه تصمیمات تخیلی زیاد میگیره

----------


## khaan

لازم نیست کاری بکنی فقط به اطلاع معاون متوسطه اداره آموزش پرورش شهرتون برسون مساله رو همه کارها خودبه خود انجام میشن و باهاشون برخورد میشه

----------


## POlyhYmNia

ببین بهشون بگو ازت یه کوییز بگیرن تا اونوقت مشخص بشه کلاس لازم نداری  :Yahoo (21): 

یا اینکه یه روز داوطلبی برو کنفرانس یه درس رو بده یا مثلا رفع اشکال کن اون مابین هم چندتا نکته کنکوری بگو تو قالب چندتا تست ببین چی میشه  :Yahoo (22):

----------


## GUST

> ببین بهشون بگو ازت یه کوییز بگیرن تا اونوقت مشخص بشه کلاس لازم نداری 
> 
> یا اینکه یه روز داوطلبی برو کنفرانس یه درس رو بده یا مثلا رفع اشکال کن اون مابین هم چندتا نکته کنکوری بگو تو قالب چندتا تست ببین چی میشه


درس دادن که بلد نیستم  :Yahoo (21):  من زبانو انگلیسی میفهمم نه فارسی ! یک کلمه نمی فهمم این چی بلغور میکنه ! قبول نمیکنن! آزمون کانونو خود مدرسه برگزار میکنه

----------


## paria_7

با مدیر و‌معلم و کلا عوامل مدرسه لج نکنین. آخرش برا خودتون بد میشه ، من تجربه کردم ،البته با کلی پادرمیونی حل شد ولی واقعا ارزش اینهمه اعصاب خوردی رو نداشت! اون ساعت هایی ک ب قول خودتون تلف میشه رو یه روز دیگه جبران کنین ، دیرتر بخوابین یل زودتر بیدار شین یا..‌

----------


## GUST

> با مدیر و‌معلم و کلا عوامل مدرسه لج نکنین. آخرش برا خودتون بد میشه ، من تجربه کردم ،البته با کلی پادرمیونی حل شد ولی واقعا ارزش اینهمه اعصاب خوردی رو نداشت! اون ساعت هایی ک ب قول خودتون تلف میشه رو یه روز دیگه جبران کنین ، دیرتر بخوابین یل زودتر بیدار شین یا..‌


5 ساعته خو  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## POlyhYmNia

:Yahoo (21):  یعنی چی؟ فضایی انگلیسی یاد گرفتی؟ همونو که تو کتابا نوشته و تو یاد گرفتی به زبون خودت اونجور که فهمیدی بگو 

من خودم همین چندوقت همین مشکلو داشتم... تو فقط کلاس باید بری من  باید برم هزینه کنم کتاب مورد نظر سرکار خانم هم بخرم که واقعا خیلی ساده و مسخره اس.... اصلا خنده ات میگیره کتابو ببینی 
منم رفتم 1 2 جلسه کنفرانس دادم و همونجور که انگلیسی یاد گرفتم به بچه ها یاد دادم 

اصن این حرفت بی معنی بوداااا  :Yahoo (21):  من فارسی نمیفهممم

----------


## GUST

> یعنی چی؟ فضایی انگلیسی یاد گرفتی؟ همونو که تو کتابا نوشته و تو یاد گرفتی به زبون خودت اونجور که فهمیدی بگو 
> 
> من خودم همین چندوقت همین مشکلو داشتم... تو فقط کلاس باید بری من  باید برم هزینه کنم کتاب مورد نظر سرکار خانم هم بخرم که واقعا خیلی ساده و مسخره اس.... اصلا خنده ات میگیره کتابو ببینی 
> منم رفتم 1 2 جلسه کنفرانس دادم و همونجور که انگلیسی یاد گرفتم به بچه ها یاد دادم 
> 
> اصن این حرفت بی معنی بوداااا  من فارسی نمیفهممم


نمیفهمم خب ! حتی انگلیسی هم نمیتونم توضیح بدم ! ساختار های کلمات جملات گرامر ها تو ذهنم شکل گرفته تستو بدی جواب میدم سوال بپرسی جواب میدم اما چرا این میشه نمیتونم جواب بدم ! مثل یک نفر که آمریکا بزرگ شده  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mahdi.sniper

منم همین مشکلو دارم تو یه روز دو زنگ پشت سر هم زبان داریم با مبصر مرده شور برده کلاسمون d: هماهنگ کردم تو حضور غیاب اسممو جزو غایبا نمی نویسه میرم نماز خونه مدرسه درس میخونم فقط روزایی که میخواد بپرسه میرم سر کلاس که ضایع بازی نشه

----------

